

Drone developers get big open source boost from Linux Foundation - msolujic
https://gigaom.com/2014/10/13/drone-developers-get-big-open-source-boost-from-linux-foundation-vendors-like-3d-robotics-and-box/

======
msolujic
Here is home of Drone Project
[https://www.dronecode.org](https://www.dronecode.org)

